# NH Pawtuckaway Trails



## skiMEbike (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,
I wanted to get some insider knowledge on trails at Pawtuckaway.  I will be in the area in a few weeks and wanted to explore these trails.   I am familiar with Bear Brook & realize that is close by, however I wanted to explore something new.  It appears there are upwards of 20 miles of trails in the park??   Any unmarked trails?   How are the trails over the three (North, Middle, South) mountains....Any hike-a-bike?   Any specific trails I should avoid?

I appreciate any & all advice.

Thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't comment on Pawtuckaway as I don't know the trails well there, but if you're in the area for an extended period, I'd recommend checking out Fort Rock in Newfields/Exeter as well. 

I don't ride, but I jog out there from time to time and the terrain features are pretty impressive. 

http://www.nemba.org/trails/new-hampshire/fort-rock


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2014)

Pawtuckaway was the goto place around here in the 90's. Lot's of chunky doubletrack and big techy climbs. There's some decent nemba built singletrack down low...look for woronco and split rock trails. There's some huge loops you can put together but much of it the quality is lacking. Avoid at all cost when wet.

Deadhead is right about fort rock...if you like techy stuff its the best around IMO. I avoid this place as I'm more of a xc style rider but get over there once in awhile. There's tons of other newly built stuff in southern nh that blows both of these places out of the water for this guy


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 28, 2014)

I live 10 mins from Pawtuckaway so have been all over in there.   I dont MTB in there but the woods trails/hiking is good.   North Mtn is not as well traveled but fun...the fire tower on South Peak is good.    U can park at the main entrance or go down Reservation Rd in Deerfield and come in from the back.....if u are looking for shortest path to summits use Reservation Rd


----------



## skiMEbike (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks...I appreciate the info.

Can anyone rate the three MTN trails @ Pawtuckaway in terms of difficulty/rideability?  Thinking of tackling 1 or 2 of them, and wondering how the three stack up in terms of Gnar factor.   Planning to hit up pawtuckaway next weekend sometime...I'll be sure to report back.


----------

